# Woah that was weird



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

So I was going along, doing work, and realized that I felt pretty good. My dr was lifting and I didn't feel that boxed in/fear eating at your gut/physical struggle feeling that I have been fighting. My ex texted me and I thought about him and suddenly it was like this everything around me warped into a tunnel and I slide right back into the trapped in a box anxious feeling. It was both visual and sensory. So weird how you can start feeling optimistic and free and then the second on anxious thought hit, it literally sucks you back into dp.


----------



## johnnyQ (Aug 12, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> So I was going along, doing work, and realized that I felt pretty good. My dr was lifting and I didn't feel that boxed in/fear eating at your gut/physical struggle feeling that I have been fighting. My ex texted me and I thought about him and suddenly it was like this everything around me warped into a tunnel and I slide right back into the trapped in a box anxious feeling. It was both visual and sensory. So weird how you can start feeling optimistic and free and then the second on anxious thought hit, it literally sucks you back into dp.


for me anxiety needs to build in intensity and i actually know that it's going to hit me. It totally sucks you back. Just one moment anxiety and SLAM - where is reality. Oh well, at least we know what's going on now.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I know what you mean by the warped tunnel feeling.
Usually for me I'll be feeling pretty good then all of a sudden everything would become intensely dream-like and it'd feel like I just slipped out of proper conciousness


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

LittleFairyPeople,

I just got finished reading some of your recent posts. It sounds like you are going through some difficult times. Anxiety can be such a struggle. Everyday I'm battling irrational and intrusive thoughts. So I can understand and relate to your pain. I can really feel your suffering through your posts and writings. But you also sound like a strong person who has fought many battles in life and has walked out with grace and wisdom. You're an amazing writer, and have a warm and gentle heart that seems genuine. You take your time to encourage, inspire, assist and nurture those who are suffering. I have read many of your posts and topics. You have an amazing gift. You have words and caring thoughts that touch many. Your children are blessed to have a wonderful and gracious mother like you. I only know you from your posts. But I can only imagine what a caring person you are.

I feel like I'm in the same boat as you. I'm the most caring person around, I have always be openhearted to others. No matter who they are and where they come from. I have always been an excellent listener. But for some strange reason I suffer from intense ANXIETY. I fear everything and anything. This shouldn't be, why can't I just enjoy the simplicity of life? I'm here if you want to rant and share your thoughts. I no longer obsess over my symptoms, I no longer analyze the cause of my anxiety and DR/DP. I just want to talk to someone who is suffering from intense anxiety, and genuinely understands how it feels. I want to freely discuss my funny (irrational) thoughts with someone, without the fear of being called crazy. Even though my husband suffers from a panic disorder and agoraphobia, he is unable to sympathize with my feelings. It would be nice to talk to someone who can relate.

You can always contact me. If you like I can provide my email address. I live in California, so the time is same. No worries about inconveniences. Take care. I hope you have a good day today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Ustabe,

What you said about the slightest bit of anxiety and going back into dr/dp land. Hmm. Happens to me all the time. EVERYTIME I need to drive somewhere, off it goes again! It's horrible! It's to the point where I try and minimise driving. Not so easy when I need to drive 1 hour each way to and from work. I don't know how I make it sometimes to tell the truth.
I suppose TRYING to avoid the triggers is my best defence. Easier said than done really isn't it? You don't know what is written in a txt before you read it do you?
Hmm. It's not easy is it? 
Just when I think I'm doing ok, off goes the trigger and my world turns into a mess..
What can you do? Minimise triggers, lot's of therapy, look after your health and hope it's going to go away......

Philos


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Philos said:


> Hi Ustabe,
> 
> What you said about the slightest bit of anxiety and going back into dr/dp land. Hmm. Happens to me all the time. EVERYTIME I need to drive somewhere, off it goes again! It's horrible! It's to the point where I try and minimise driving. Not so easy when I need to drive 1 hour each way to and from work. I don't know how I make it sometimes to tell the truth.
> I suppose TRYING to avoid the triggers is my best defence. Easier said than done really isn't it? You don't know what is written in a txt before you read it do you?
> ...


Driving is when my dp always feels the worse. I don't know why. Maybe it's the windsheild that distorts our vision and that makes things worse? I just know that on days where my dr is completely gone, I can get into a car and it's right back again.

I saw a cbt therapist and she told me that doing awareness exercises really helps. Like to focus on counting red cars or blue cars or naming details about signs (color, shape, size, letter color, how many of each type of sign). It really keeps you aware of what's around you are keeps your mind off of freaking out about being in the car. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Driving is when my dp always feels the worse. I don't know why. Maybe it's the windsheild that distorts our vision and that makes things worse? I just know that on days where my dr is completely gone, I can get into a car and it's right back again.
> 
> I saw a cbt therapist and she told me that doing awareness exercises really helps. Like to focus on counting red cars or blue cars or naming details about signs (color, shape, size, letter color, how many of each type of sign). It really keeps you aware of what's around you are keeps your mind off of freaking out about being in the car. Hope that helps you.


Hi Ustabe,

Thanx for your tip. I'll try it. I'd never have thought of that..........
I have no defences whilst driving so I'm willing to try anything.

Cheers and take care,

Philos


----------

